# Caution An Email That Will Mess Up Your Computer Seriously.



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

For A Few Weeks Some Of My Friends Have Been Telling Me About An Email That Is Going Around That Ask You To Click Here To Run The Free Diagnostic To Fix Windows Files. (A Friend Clicked It And She Is Still Repairing Here PC With Installation Problems And Bad Sectors).

Here is what the email is like (I have removed all links)



> File Error Notification Follow-up:
> 
> We contacted you last week, and we noticed that you hadn't run the diagnostics test to check for any potentially harmful file errors located in your registry.
> 
> ...





> This Email Has Messed Up One Of My Friends Computers Dont Let It Happen To You:4-thatsba
> 
> Here Is The Email Address File Error Notification <[email protected]> Subject Is Always New Update to fix Windows File Errors


Dont Let It Happen To You.:4-thatsba


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for that Heads Up Jay.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

No Problem My Good Man.

What got me is where it says


> We contacted you last week, and we noticed that you hadn't run the diagnostics test to check for any potentially harmful file errors located in your registry.


I never had that contact email :laugh:
How would they know if i did run a diagnostics test or not?
Who said i was checking for errors in the registy?

:laugh: I never signed up for anything, Iv got my diagnostics. and my registry is sorted by one of my programs.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

It's surprising how many people fall for things like this. The answer is never to open or click on anything you don't recognise.


----------



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

If in doubt leave things alone, that's what I have been told for years. People are silly if they do things and or follow emails to the tee.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

jen56 said:


> If in doubt leave things alone, that's what I have been told for years. People are silly if they do things and or follow emails to the tee.


_Precisely...Common sense should prevail...

"The Golden Rule"...if in doubt 'dump it!"

Don't even bother opening it, as it could automatically 'secretly' place a trojan or whatever on the PC as soon as its opened._


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

As I was always taught ... There's no such thing as a *FREE * lunch

Thanks for the warning Jaymie ..:wave:


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Done_Fishin said:


> As I was always taught ... There's no such thing as a *FREE * lunch


There is if your other half pays for it :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Jaymie1989 said:


> There is if your other half pays for it :laugh:


believe me .. 

if *she's* paying .. 

she'll want something back in return .. 

and .. 

usually more than you would expect ..

:grin:


----------

